# Not a pen, but would like an opinion



## biednick (Dec 29, 2010)

These are some pictures I took in a homemade light box with a little 12 mp cannon point and shoot. I'm using a tissue box with a copy paper back drop and thin cloth to diffuse light. The image upload failed.. I'm planning on adding another lamp to the right side.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Dec 29, 2010)

I'd give it a shot. (No pun intended.) Pics look great!


----------



## biednick (Dec 29, 2010)

Drstrangefart said:


> I'd give it a shot. (No pun intended.) Pics look great!




Thank you, the main reason I haven't posted many of m pens is my lack of a photo box/camera that takes macro photos in focus.


----------



## TomS (Dec 29, 2010)

You need to get more light directed on the front of the object. Too much light is over top, or behind them right now.
Tom


----------



## biednick (Dec 29, 2010)

TomS said:


> You need to get more light directed on the front of the object. Too much light is over top, or behind them right now.
> Tom



Thank you. I was kind of thinking that when I looked at the pictures on my computer. I'll try taking more pictures tonight with more light in the front.


----------



## G1Pens (Dec 29, 2010)

You are picking up a reflection from something red on the left hand side of the picture. It is noticeable not just in the background but also in the metal of the knife


----------



## lorbay (Dec 29, 2010)

G1Pens said:


> You are picking up a reflection from something red on the left hand side of the picture. It is noticeable not just in the background but also in the metal of the knife


 
Its from the RED light bulb.:biggrin::biggrin:

Lin


----------



## biednick (Dec 29, 2010)

I see that now that you mention it. And its shows up in all of them but the red light bulb.


----------

